# How far do you travel?



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

How far do you guys travel for work? Are you finding work locally? If you travel farther, do you work longer days or stay over to save on fuel? Just wondering how the economy is effecting work in your area. 
Also, how many of you stay busy through the holidays?
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

i drove forty miles the other day. I normally dont go more than 120 miles. One guy was going to send me to hawaii to do venetian plaster in his condo it fell through.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

depends on the size of the job......i try to stay in a 25 mile area, anything over that there is a fuel charge.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

How far you going gotmud? I will travel as far north as goshen but that is just for 1 builder.
That is roughly 1 hour. I try and keep it under 45 minutes 1 way but definitely 1 hour unless they are willing to pay extra.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> How far you going gotmud? I will travel as far north as goshen but that is just for 1 builder.
> That is roughly 1 hour. I try and keep it under 45 minutes 1 way but definitely 1 hour unless they are willing to pay extra.


 so far I have been lucky enough to stay in Elkhart Co., but I guess I am trying to decide how far I should go when things start to slow down here. 

:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I travel all surrounding counties .. Where ever the g/c s go..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

My last job was 85 miles in one direction. Drove daily. Got an extra $2 a sheet for travel (240 sheet house). I typically drive 100-180 miles daily. Don't always get extra pay for travel.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I like it when PA drives, I get to sleep:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Anything outside of town I generally bill one-way drive time, that at least covers my fuel. My last job out of town I billed both ways, and called that "profit". :laughing:


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

If there willing to pay we go our moto is " Have tools will travel":scooter:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I like it when PA drives, I get to sleep:whistling2:


A 2buckjr in the making:whistling2:

Maybe we should name you Lil' P.A rocker:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> A 2buckjr in the making:whistling2:
> 
> Maybe we should name you Lil' P.A rocker:thumbup:


 LOL, It usually depends on if I remember to take my pill in the morning. But this past friday we hit a parking lot on the highway, so I kicked the seat back....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have one just like that. He parks his butt in the seat in the morning grunts, then goes to sleep till we pull up on site.:furious:
We travel up to about 70miles (for a price). Anything over that we will stay and put in bigger days.
With the price of fuel you certainly have to do your sums. Sometimes you are better off staying away from home for a few days and doing the big days.


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

*mileage*

45 cents a mile round trip, you buy the gas for your truck, 30 cents a mile for riding one way, if you stay 25 dollars a day per deem and room is paid. i seem to make it on that just fine. i have went 500 miles one way, Done a job in winter park Colorado, a bout 13 years ago, I was living in Amarillo TX at the time .I have Drove all over the texas panhandle to work.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Last job I finished was 75 miles away. It's been between -2 and -18F and the roads are mostly an ice sheet. I left the job late at 3:40am and got home at 6:00 this morning. Glad that one's over. I drove 52 miles and back on another small job today.

If I have to charge a driving rate for a job in the country, I either just add .x cents to the job or .80c/km to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

If you want to stay working everyday & make it in this business,traveling should not be an issue.:yes:My commute is at least an hr everyday,last job was an 1 1/2 without traffic.Some weeks we get lucky & are close to home.The money is out east, that's where quality is appreciated & are willing to pay any amount.My guys like working 6 10hr days.& will do so no matter where it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> If you want to stay working everyday & make it in this business,traveling should not be an issue.:yes:My commute is at least an hr everyday,last job was an 1 1/2 without traffic.Some weeks we get lucky & are close to home.The money is out east, that's where quality is appreciated & are willing to pay any amount.My guys like working 6 10hr days.& will do so no matter where it is.:thumbsup:


True, traveling should not be an issue, but one certainly doesn't want to do it for free.

For me, deciding to travel is based on a pile of factors. 


Am I busy locally?
Will I be paid for the added expenses?
Is the money worth it?
Is the builder someone I really want to continue doing business with?
How much have I been away from home lately? (I like being around my family:yes
How long do I have to wait to get paid? (when money's tight, this one can be an issue....it's expensive to travel)


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Slim, that kinda sums it up !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''How long do I have to wait to get paid? (when money's tight, this one can be an issue....it's expensive to travel)''




:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> True, traveling should not be an issue, but one certainly doesn't want to do it for free.
> 
> For me, deciding to travel is based on a pile of factors.
> 
> ...


 See slim that's all good when you just have yourself to keep busy.You tend to not get fussy when you have to keep 3 hangers going,2 finishers & a apprentice busy every day.The last thing you want to tell them is there is no work cause the job was too far,or they would have to wait to get paid.That's all on my shoulders (and bank account) & makes me thrive to get them more work every day.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> See slim that's all good when you just have yourself to keep busy.You tend to not get fussy when you have to keep 3 hangers going,2 finishers & a apprentice busy every day.The last thing you want to tell them is there is no work cause the job was too far,or they would have to wait to get paid.That's all on my shoulders (and bank account) & makes me thrive to get them more work every day.:thumbsup:


True, I don't have any employees, which would bring more variables to the table. My real point was that traveling isn't cut and dry, as in "drive a long way to make some money". Traveling costs money, and needs to be thought out, considering all of the factors involved.


----------

